# BGA in the water?



## trodi (May 25, 2007)

I'm downsizing from my 55 gallon to a 30 gallon low tech tank. I have had BGA in my tank for some time now which I have never fully controlled. I just manually remove it every week or so. I would like to downsize in about a week and would like to use some water from the 55 gallon tank but I'm concerned that I will just transport the BGA to the new tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi trodi,

Some may disagree with me, but I believe the potential for most alga types are always present in my aquariums. It seems when I get an imbalance in lighting or nutrients an outbreak begins to occur.

That said, I have had a problem with BGA in one of my tanks for several months. I could not seem to get a handle on the cause. I finally came on some posts a few weeks ago that indicated that BGA is caused by a nitrogen deficiency. I started dosing at 1/8 tsp per 10 gallons of KNO3 with a 50% water change weekly. My BGA has decreased by about 50%, and that BGA smell is gone! The even better news is the BGA continues to decrease. If you want updates, check with me later.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

In my experience, BGA was caused by dead spots in the tank. I've been able to eliminate it easily by increasing the flow to that particular area with a powerhead or my filter outflow. I don't know for sure, but it seems unlikely that it would spread to another tank through shared water, unless conditions were similar.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with above, blue green algae is pretty much everywhere. I have had it my 30 gallon goldfish tankl which never saw any plant material. It is a ubiquitous bacteria that will get out of control whenever conditions are to it's liking. My suggestion is to do your downsizing and just be sure that you have enough flow in all areas of the tank. 

I have also read that high phosphates can help make the problem worse but I have never tried to prove it. Do you by any chance use carbon in your filters? This has also been reported as a possible cause as it leaches phosphates into the water.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi trodi,

Wire Fox Terror raises an interesting point, I used to think that circulation was the problem in my tank. I added an airstone and increased circulation but the problem remained unchanged for over six months. 

The improvement started about two weeks ago when I substantially increased my dosage of KNO3 to 1/8th tsp daily per 10 gallons. I have done nothing else differently, same water changes, same Excel dosage, and same lighting period and intensity. Even the blue green algae that was covering the leaves is leaving without me doing anything.


----------



## trodi (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts, 
It's sounds like Nitrates are part of this problem. My Nitrates were pretty high (just cleaned the tank yesterday). I suspect some of that may have been from the excessive BGA which I believe releases nitrates. I'm sure it was also from my uncleaned filter. So I just cleaned my filter and algea off the tank and plants. This tank has been neglected since awaiting me to build my stand for the 30 gallon. I decided for this new tank to experiment with a low tech, No CO2 and using soil substrate, Diana Walstad style. I've been so busy it's been hard to keep up with my high tech. 

I also realize that the water I've been using (as this is a new house) is through a water softener. I've been wondering abou tthis and my BGA problem as my plant growth has significantly reduced since the move. My plan is to clean off the BGA and some spots of brush algae(which i did yesterday), use about 10 gallons of the old tank water and then using the hard water before it goes through the softener for my new set up. It's very hard water so I'm concerned how this will be but I'm sure my plants are could benefit from the Ca and Mg. 

As for the water flow I was using a power head and a Fluval canisiter filter. It just crapped out on me yesterday after I cleaned it out. I couldn't get it to start circulating water. It's about 3 years old. I'm thinking about going with an internal power filter. I figured this would be enough circulation. The flow seemed powerful before with the Fluval and still seemed to have no effect on the BGA. 

AS for dosing KNO3. Should I mix the KNO3 first before dosing or can I add that directly to the water?

I'm a little in the dark with the low tech but I've read that because of the soil substrate there is no need for fertilization. 



Thanks again.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi trodi,

I dose my ferts "dry" and just put them into the tank. The fish do not seem to suffer at all, and the KNO3 dissolves quickly.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Adding KNO3 has helped cut back on the BBA in my 50 gallon tank. I started using it when my anubias showed holes in the leaves and was told this would help. Has done a good job with both problems. Still dosing with Excel and slowly the BBA seems to be decreasing. I'm using a commercial mix of KNO3 of 5ml per 50 gallons twice a week. Nitrates have not gotten to high.


----------

